# [PCW-S] Anti-Phishing-Test mit ernüchternden Ergebnissen



## Newsfeed (21 November 2006)

Eine neuere, unabhängige Studie hat eine Reihe von Phishing-Filtern untersucht und ist zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass keines der Programme einen wirklich guten Schutz bietet.

Weiterlesen...


----------

